# PSU Fan Mod



## spynic (Jul 4, 2007)

hi ppl...
was kinda bord yest, coz of d rains
so i tot ill do a lil TP wid my spare iBall PSU..(400W)
addin some leds to the rear fan..


ill share the procedure to do it..
n ye.. DO IT AT UR OWN RISK! 
so here it is.


Things required
1. Spare PSU . 
2. 4 Led's.
3. Soldering Iron.
4. a lil wire.
5. Silver/Chrome Paint.
6. 4-5mm drill bit. (as i used 5mm Led's.. i said 4 as u dnt want the led go right thru d hole..)
7. Silicon sealant/feviquick.



Step 1:
DISCONNECT ALL CONNECTIONS FROM YOUR PSU.
Open the screws of the psu.. u will no longer have warranty after u do this.
u will c the fan mounted on four screws.. remove tht too..
now u can either work wid ur fan attached to ur psu.. or seperate it from the psu..(later join it).

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/4601/69010739ng0.jpg

there are 2 wires connected to ur fan.. i cut it right in d middle...
to get the fan out..


Step 2:
Drill holes @ equal intervals @ 4 places for the led's.. (preferably at the corners.. as shown in d pic.. sorry dint get the focus right.)

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/5396/27968183vv0.jpg


Step 3:
Mask the parts wer u dnt want paint.(using masking tape)
using silver/chrome paint gives more reflection.. as we dnt use transparent fans..
here i used spray paints... the chrome paint costs bout Rs.300/-

give it bout 3 light coats.. with intervals of 20 mins between each coat..

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9839/11415844sz7.jpg


Step 4:
once the paint has dried ,, u gotta stick to led's to the fan..
i used d sealant but i think feviquick wuda been a better choice, coz it took lotsa time to dry..
mount the leds slightly at an inclination to the radius.. (i.e. it shudnt be directed towards the center)...
c tht the leds dnt penetrate too much into the holes as it may come in contact with d fan..u really dnt want tht to happen..

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/3045/27543672wk1.jpg

i connected the leds in series as they had a voltage drop of 3V each..
so 4 leds in series gives a Voltage drop of 12V..
i took a parallel connection of the 12V rail to supply the Led..

solder the ends of the leds together n at one end give ur voltage supply..
remember to insulate ur joints, using tape or sealant...
join the wires of the fans back again...

put ur fan back into the case.. n c tht all ur *joints are insulated*.. n verify ur connections again..
now close the case...


n this is wt u get 

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/301/83131808zz3.jpg



*img225.imageshack.us/img225/693/70113507pw2.jpg

ive written this in a hurry.. so if u dint understand nethin.. feel free to ask!
will be back wid ma case mod.. hopefully soon!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 4, 2007)

Excellent mod and doesn't cost a lot..............keep it up. Waiting for you case mod.


----------



## spynic (Jul 4, 2007)

thnx m8!
yup this is a cheap alternative!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 5, 2007)

Well this was my attempt in case modding *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35624&highlight=pc+chassis+modding
Haven't got that much time now............do have some more plans but lets see when it really works out.


----------



## spynic (Jul 6, 2007)

nice stuff... hw long did it take u to finish tht?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 7, 2007)

Around one week. Looking forward to your mod........maybe I could gain some idea for my next job.


----------



## shreyem (Jul 26, 2007)

hey dude which paint u used??? n did u take power supply for LED's frm fan itself or something else!!!!!n did u put ne resistors to match the LED's normal/safe operating volate!!!!!i would really like to have knowledge on case modding asap!!!!!!! had left u a scrap on orkut too

 thnx in advance


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 26, 2007)

Really cool.I love it.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice mod..still isnt PSU the most hidden thing in the PC.Considering it always is in the back side.
 I will def want to check out more of you mods...
  Let it rain and may you come up with more ideas.


----------



## spynic (Aug 25, 2007)

srry guys.. dint c ur replies..


@shreyem
used some bosny brand chrome paint.. bout 300bux
took d power frm a 12V rail
no resistors used.. gave a voltage drop of 3V across 4 leds +12V
although the led's are rated 3.6V.. 
n i musta missed out ur scrap on orkut.. 

@harvik780
thanx! 

@freshseasons
nice 1 
bout 60% mod completed


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2007)

@ spynic
brilliant work


----------



## casanova (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice work, looks cool (read bright). I can't do this as of now. No spare PSU and worried to do it.


----------

